# Good Spicy Venison Recipe



## golson (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey folks,
  I smoked a lot of vension but really could not get that kick in my sausage that I was looking for. I usually do the jalepeno and cheese mix but want a more kick. 

Does anyone know of a really good spicy or hot venison summer sausage recipe or mix to buy online so I can make sticks and sausage? Thanks

greg


----------



## humdinger (Dec 4, 2013)

I have no experience in sausage making, but I would assume that using habanero peppers instead of jalapeno would get you to where you want to go......

I always use store bought kits to make jerky, but then add extra stuff to kick up the heat.


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd search some recipes for common spicy sausages, Chorizo comes to mind, maybe Andouille. See what the heat source is in those grinds. $.02


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 4, 2013)

Morn'n Golson....... I like the jalapeno and cheese mix as far as spice and flavor but like you, I want a bit more kick. I smoke, dry, and grind my own peppers each year to make up a pepper blend that I add to different sausage and sticks. But before I started doing that, I would add about 1 Tbs of cayenne powder to 5 lb of meat. Adds good heat and flavor.

Brad


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2013)

Greg, I have tried this did not like the maple cure I am not a sweet person but here are two Ideas  for ya, even thou they say snack sticks I did do them in a 2.5" fiborous casing and turned out great will be doing the habanero with reg Cure here soon.

Try the PS Seasonings snack sticks line, There are already made kits or just the seasoning and make your own.

Good luck and ya they are way warmer that the jalepeno ones you did.


----------



## riverrat48 (Dec 8, 2013)

Check here:

http://thespicysausage.com/sausagemakingrecipes.htm

I haven't tried any of the recipes yet but plan to.  They have some good ideas to add spice, rather than with just peppers, like a Hungarian paprika and things like that.


----------

